# Portland, OR - family entertainment venue or ???



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been looking to buy my in laws for Christmas tickets to a family venue, show, museum etc. They have two children, a 4 yr old and a soon to be 2 yr old. Any suggestions?

So far I'm considering the Children's Museum, and that's all I've found so far.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

The children's museum is really great there, we also did the zoo which was a really nice one. That was all I could think of from our vacation there.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

The Portland Museum of Science and Industry is very cool!
(maybe that is the museum you were referring to?!)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I was actually thinking the Children's Museum... I don't think it was called the Science and technology, I took my 2.5 year old at the time, and she loved it.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea to simply ask them. I've tried offering tickets before and found that they weren't necessarily interested, were too busy etc. You could always put cash in a card and mail it to them, I never mind getting those and then I can spend the money however I wish.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cash and a gift basket full of goodies works for me


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Turns out they have a membership to the Children's Museum  The Science and Industry museum sounds very interesting... although it means asking yet again if they have a membership to another museum.... suspicions may arise! 

Cash and a basket of goodies I'd appreciate very much too! But this family makes loads of money (he's a very influential media man, makes buckets full... if I named him most here would recognize the name) and giving them cash would be awkward. It's getting tougher and tougher each year to buy for them. I could get the kids some toys but I never feel good about that, like I'm buying them MORE toys they don't need (although I understand kids probably like receiving toys no matter what their parents make).

They are by far the toughest to buy for on our list, so I appreciate and welcome further comments and thoughts!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

If I do have to buy individual gifts, what about a gift certificate to John Helmer Haberdasher for him? I'd prefer to buy something but it's so difficult to get the right fit/shape and even taste of what the person likes.

For her books are always good, and since I'm an avid reader I can pick out a few of my fav's in different genres and I think she would like at least one or two of my picks.

Kids are easy, toys... toys... and more toys.... mixed in with a candy or chocolate.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I see.

How about some DVDs of their favourite movies?

No matter what you do though, it seems you'll need to ask them. This sounds like too difficult of a recipient to just try and surprise them.


----------

